# DO NOT Show this to your mare!



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****. When i first read your post i was scared to click the video. But it wasnt at all what i was thinking...Haha.

Nice looking stallion though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL the music, the bath scene, the action clips... Totally adult horse material
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Like do breeders see this and go.... Yes my mare wants to spend time with THIS guy!

He should be renamed Magic Mike!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Oh my god xD this is the funniest thing I've seen all day (maybe even this whole week)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't think it was funny...? Lol 

I really do love the Corona line. I would love to have a baby for barrels one of these days out of a stud like that.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love Corona too, but this whole bath scene. It's pointless. Lol and the music.....trying to set the mood??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I got admit, I thought the worst when I first saw your post.
Do people ride this guy? What's his discipline? All I see is a pretty prancing pony.
This does not make me go "wow" look what this horse can do.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah I agree, it's kind of a weird way to promote a stallion...

But I guess the market they are reaching already knows of his accomplishments, so I guess no reason to show off? I don't know, seems weird. Sure beautiful video and all, but. Weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He's an ex racer, just a stud at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm cackling here! All I could think of when they showed the water spraying on his face is the scenes where there's a woman in a shower and they try to make her look all sexy by having her turn her face up to the spray. LOL!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I showed Dash...
She's smoking a cigarette right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I love Corona too, but this whole bath scene. It's pointless. Lol and the music.....trying to set the mood??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This totally needs to be tested lol, the effect of romantic music on the success of matings and mare behaviour before and during covering. PhD right there :lol:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Evil what if it isn't love? I think "boom chick wah wah" would be better background music for a stud!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

flytobecat said:


> Evil what if it isn't love? I think "boom chick wah wah" would be better background music for a stud!


True - multiple treatment and control groups can be used in the experiment:

1) Romantic music
2) No music
3) Strip club music
4) Heavy metal

HF people, it's 'speriment time! 

Next research question on the list, "How does mood lighting affect a stallion's readiness to do the job?" :wink:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lmfao you guys are killing me Xd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I was looking up racing stallions, and I came across this video of Corona Cartel.
> 
> What's up with the bath scene?! All I can think of is....*cough cough* equine porno! XD
> corona cartel - YouTube


I laughed out loud at the way you worded your post "equine porno" :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

he is gorgeous..!!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I was almost expecting someone to knock at the door and try to deliver a pizza. Isn't that how how all other adult films get started?


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Brown chicken, brown cow!!!! *thud*


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought it was funny


----------

